# Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?



## scherthes (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Minn Kota Endura C2 30 zu holen. Reicht da eine Batterie mit 60Ah um 3 oder 4 Stunden bei normaler Geschwindigkeit zu fahren. Hab da gar keine Erfahrungswerte. Der Motor wird so um die 200kg bewegen müssen. in Ausnahmfällen auch mal 300kg.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

Eher nicht. Unter 100AH Batterien schleppe Freunde und ich nichts mehr mit. Zwar nutzen wir +50lbs Motoren, aber wir fahren ja auch nicht ständig auf voller Kraft. Man ist erstaunt, wie schnell solche Batterien leer sind...deswegenm kauf lieber gleich richtig als später eine Batterie unnötig gekauft zu haben.

100-120 AH sollten es schon sein.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

Ich habe am 270-er Schlauchi einen 34-er Motor und natürlich einen 100 Ah Akku. Weniger macht keinen Sinn, wenn dann noch etwas Wind dazu kommt, dann reichen nicht einmal 100 Ah. Auf jeden Fall keine Starterbatterie verwenden, schau bei Marienebedarf usw. bei Verwendungszweck sollte Bootsmotor stehen. Ich habe eine "Banner Energy Bull", ist relativ preiswert und macht einen guten Job.


----------



## STORM_2012 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

@fischfaenger61

Warum keine Starterbatterie?


----------



## xaru (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

Moin,

mit einer guten AGM Batterie um die 90 Ah solltest du gut hinkommen. Starterbatterie deshalb nicht, weil diese nicht für Dauerstromabgabe geignet sind und dadurch relativ schnell den Geist aufgeben 

Such mal nach Arbeiterbatterien für Wohnwagen zB :m


----------



## STORM_2012 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

Das die dazu nicht geignet sein soll hab ich auch schon oft gehört.  Ich fahre mit einer 230er Starterbatterie schon seit 3 jahren und hatte noch keine probleme, musst halt nur aufpassen das man sie nicht komplett leer fährt.


----------



## scherthes (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

Und warum redet jeder momentan von Gelbatterien? Sind die so viel besser?


----------



## fischfaenger61 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

Eine Gelbatterie kann nicht auslaufen, ist aber sauteuer.Eine Starterbatterie ist konzipiert worden um in kurzer Zeit viel Kapazität abzugeben, aber eben kein Dauerbetrieb. Die speziell für diesen Zweck gebauten Akkus können lange ihre Leistung bringen und fallen nicht bei Endladung zusammen.
 Von einer 230-er Startbatterie kann ich nur abraten, denn 1. sau schwer und 2. bei Dauerbetrieb fangen die an zu gasen.
 Schwefelsäuredämpfe sind nicht sehr gesund #d.


----------



## STORM_2012 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

Ok von den dämpfen mal ganz abgesehen.  Ich brauch so eine große da der see 360ha hat und mir die gelbatterien zu teuer sind. Die Starterbatterie koster mich nix und die 45kg nehme ich gerne in kauf.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

so soll es sein, jeder muß halt aus der Situation das beste machen. In 20 Jahren willst Du aber bestimmt nicht mehr diese Zentnerklötze rumschleppen, oder ?
 Die 100-er Banner kostet bei 1.2.3. ca 115 €


----------



## Korken (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*



scherthes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir einen Minn Kota Endura C2 30 zu holen. Reicht da eine Batterie mit 60Ah um 3 oder 4 Stunden bei normaler Geschwindigkeit zu fahren. Hab da gar keine Erfahrungswerte. Der Motor wird so um die 200kg bewegen müssen. in Ausnahmfällen auch mal 300kg.
> 
> Gruß Chris


Du nutzt das Internet ? Wenn alles so einfach wäre :
http://www.kleinboote.at/Batterie-Bootsbatterie-Marinebatterie


----------



## STORM_2012 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*



fischfaenger61 schrieb:


> so soll es sein, jeder muß halt aus der Situation das beste machen. In 20 Jahren willst Du aber bestimmt nicht mehr diese Zentnerklötze rumschleppen, oder ?
> Die 100-er Banner kostet bei 1.2.3. ca 115 €



Meine steht 365 tage im boot ausser wenn es mal zu kalt wird kommt sie über winter in Keller.  
Früher musste ich sie auch öfters schleppen wenn sie mal den Geist aufgegeben sollte wird es auch ne hochwertige Batterie werden.


----------



## Ulli06 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

Seit über 10 Jahren teste ich verschiedene Batterien als Verbraucherbatterien auf Schiffen und Booten. Ich habe extra feinmaschige Batterien für langsame Stromabgabe, gewickelte Batterien mit hoher Kapazität, Gelbatterien usw. getestet. Mein Fazit ist, wenn man nicht der Sohn eines Millionärs ist, ist eine "Cartechnik" Starterbatterie von Matthies Autoteile die ökonomischste Wahl. Ich hatte mit diesen Batterien im Gegensatz zu den "besseren" Batterien nie Probleme und wenn diese wirklich den Geist ein Jahr früher aufgeben, so ist das durch den extrem günstigeren Preis ok. Wichtig ist, die Batterie nach dem Gebrauch immer voll zu laden und bei längerem Nichtgebrauch (Winter) regelmäßig nachzuladen. Umgebungstemperatur spielt dabei untergeordnete Rolle, lieber kühler als zu warm.
 Als beste Ladegeräte empfinde ich die Geräte der Fa. "CETEC". Die sind zwar echt nicht billig, aber man kann seiner Batterie nichts besseres antun. Ich verwende das "CETEC" 7000, damit lade ich Batterien bis 140 Ah und man kann eine tiefenentladene Batterie damit wieder zum Leben erwecken. Das sind meine Erfahrungen und ich hoffe, dass sie Dir weiterhelfen.
 Sollte Dir eine 120 Ah Batterie zu schwer sein, dann kauf Dir zwei 60 Ah Batterien und schalt sie parallel. Aber Achtung! Niemals Batterien unterschiedlicher Hersteller, Herstellungsdatum, Kapazität usw. zusammenschalten. Am besten zwei Batterien der gleichen Charge kaufen, das trägt sich dann besser wenn man links und rechts ein Gewicht hat.

 Petri Heil!

 Ulli


----------



## scherthes (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

Super, vielen dank für die ausführliche Niederlegung der Sachlage. Ich hab tatsächlich den gleichen gedanken gehabt, das ganz mit 2 Batterien zu versuchen.


----------



## simmi321 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

Besser ist eine Verbraucherbatterie wie die Banner EnergyBull oder eine Antriebsbatterie die aber teurer ist. Sie muss auf jeden Fall Zyklenfest sein.


----------



## ahinkel (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

eine einfache Rechnung zur benötigten Kapazität:

Beispiel Endura 30: Leistungsaufnahme bei Vollgas: 30ah, d.H. mit einer 90ah Batterie kann man 3 Stunden Vollgas fahren... So kann man leicht ausrechnen welche Kapazität man braucht.

Zur Diskussion ob Starterbatterie möglich ist: klar, wenn die Batterie nur ab und an genutzt wird geht es, doch die meisten Starterbatterien geben nach 20 Ladezyklen den Geist auf. AGM Batterien z.B. die Varta AGM Professional sind mit 700 Ladezyklen angegeben, auf Dauer also günstiger...


----------



## jkc (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*



ahinkel schrieb:


> eine einfache Rechnung zur benötigten Kapazität:
> 
> Beispiel Endura 30: Leistungsaufnahme bei Vollgas: 30ah, d.H. mit einer 90ah Batterie kann man 3 Stunden Vollgas fahren... So kann man leicht ausrechnen welche Kapazität man braucht.
> 
> Zur Diskussion ob Starterbatterie möglich ist: klar, wenn die Batterie nur ab und an genutzt wird geht es, doch die meisten Starterbatterien geben nach 20 Ladezyklen den Geist auf. AGM Batterien z.B. die Varta AGM Professional sind mit 700 Ladezyklen angegeben, auf Dauer also günstiger...



Hi, was Du bei Deinem Beitrag leider aber nicht berücksichtigst, ist dass die Batterien nie tiefentladen werden sollten, da sonst die maximale Anzahl an Ladezyklen nicht erreicht wird. Vorsichtige Nutzer entnehmen ihrer (Verbraucher-)Batterie nur lediglich 50% der Kapazität - Sprich: die rechnerische Fahrzeit halbiert sich...

Grüße JK


----------



## scherthes (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

So, noach ein paar fahrten mit dem Boot bin ich schlauer #6

Ich hab eine Gelbatterie sehr günstig erhalten. Hat "nur" 65ah. Hab mir desweiteren einen Endura 34 zugelegt. Auf Stufe 3 und ab und zu mal 5 kann ich so 3 Stunden angeln. Wenn ich "Ruderfaul" bin. Also ich fahre nicht die ganze Zeit, sondern steuer nur Plätze an. Also von dem Aspekt her verstehe ich, wenn jemand sagt, es sollten schon 100ah sein. Mir hat sich eine Quelle aufgetan, für umsonst oder sehr billig an Autobatterien zu kommen. Ein Freund hat bei einem Abschlepp und Autoverwerter angefangen. Dort kann er Batterien abgreifen, und wenn sie fertig sind, wieder zur Entsorgung bringen. #6 Hab schon ne 110ah Banner in Auftrag gegeben. Er kann auch LKW-Batterien besorgen, aber die sind mir dann doch zu schwer. Die Banner wird meine "Hauptbatterie" werden und die Gel meine Ersatzbatterie. So sollte ich gut über den Tag kommen auch mit Schleppen.Ich werde auf die Banner pH-Papier kleben um zu schauen, ob Schwefelsäuredämpfe austreten. Somit weiß ich wenn ich sie überlaste bzw ob ich sie wirklich überlaste wie schon öfters geschrieben in unterschiedlichen Themen.

Danke nochmal


----------



## Angler9999 (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

Ich habe meine Batterie immer in einer Kunststoffbox. Dies verhindert so einiges. Außerdem kann ich hier die Pole der Batterie gut abdecken. Das verhindert einen eventuellen ungewollten Kurzschluss. z.B. durch Kescher oder Kohlefaser....

Ansonsten gibt es hierzu reichlich Beiträge zu diesem Thema. Wer diese Nutzt, kann die schlechten Beiträge, die des öfteren gepostet werden schnell entlarven.


----------



## cws001 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

Hallo,

meine Devise lieber 2 kleine als eine große.

Gruß Christian


----------



## FischesindFutter (5. November 2014)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

hat jemand erfahrung mit den AGM Batterien von Offgridtec?
Scheinen ja preislich im Rahmen zu liegen.


----------



## JasonP (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

Jetzt hab ich vielleicht mal ne doofe Frage. Ein bekannter meinte, dass man keine zu große ah Zahl bei einer Batterie haben sollte, da dieses dem e-motor schadet? Ist da was dran? War nämlich das erst mal, dass ich so was gehört habe.


----------



## Bieroholiker (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Reicht eine Batterie mit 60Ah aus?*

nein sie hällt nur länger. dem motor isses an sich egal aus welcher batterie die spannung kommt.


----------

